# Anyone used Easibed?



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Its nearly time to clean out my indoor chipmunks and i've been looking at beddings to use. Just now i'm using Ecopet cardboard bedding but i want to try something different. Carefresh would cost to much to do my aviaries and i don't want to use soil as the cages are homebuilt and the mud would get everywhere! I was looking online and found Easibed, its pretty cheap but the bedding itself looks pretty jaggy but i thought i'd see if anyone used it before and get some reviews on it? Would also take reccomendations!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I've never tried easibed, but they sell it in my local farming store and from what ive seen and felt through the bags it seems pretty sharp and spikey. I decided against using it for my hamsters as they put things in their cheek pouches, and this stuff looked like it could cause some damage. As chipmunks also have pouches I'd imagine the same would apply to them also.

If you like carefresh but find it too expensive to do large cages (I do!) you could try Megazorb instead. It feels and looks similar to carefresh, is soft and burrowable, but is much cheaper at about £8-12 for a huge 85 lt bag. I don't know how big your aviaries are, but as a guide I can do 2 zoozone 1s, 1 zoozone 2, and the furet plus at least twice if not 3 times with one bag. 

Other ones I've tried is aubiose, looks a bit like easibed but much softer, and Ecoflax which is very similar to aubiose. Can't fault either of them, the only reason I stopped using them was I can't get it so I switched to megazorb.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought so it did look pretty rough. I have 2 aviaries, ones 5ft long 1ft deep and the other 3 ft long 1ft deep so would probably cover it. Will have a look at your other suggestions too thanks colliewobble


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv used it for horses, i wouldnt use it for a rodent really, try aubiouse instead


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

No problem hope you find something suitable!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've decided to go for Megazorb. I only have to buy it once a month anyway as they don't need cleaned out a lot. Lil Miss if i were to use bedding for my mice again it would be abouise, thanks for the help


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Glad to of helped Your Chipmunks should like megazorb as its light and loosely packed so great for digging in. My Gerbils love it and even the Hamsters tunnel into it when the don't with anything else. Some people say it smells horsey, but I don't think it smells that much, in fact I quite like it, but just bear in mind if you intend to put it in your room that it does have an odor to it


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have, its quite sharp and a bit strong smelling imo 

i use megazorb now and dont think i would use anything else


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

i use it for my three guinea pigs in their cage and summer shed also for my daughters hamster and he has no problems with it. its not sharp at all.

wont use anything else now


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah i'm going for megazorb. Smell won't bother me i work with drains everyday so aslong as its soft for the chippies im fine


----------

